# Water heater smell.



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I moved to my new home which has a well and septic. Its time to get a new water heater. To get rid of the smell in the water here I removed the anode rod last year and I also put a pint of hydrogen peroxide in every month. I have a new water softener. Whats a good water heater for iron in the water? My plumber is a city boy and never dealt with the hard water/ smell problem.
Any suggestions.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

silvertree said:


> I moved to my new home which has a well and septic. Its time to get a new water heater. To get rid of the smell in the water here I removed the anode rod last year and I also put a pint of hydrogen peroxide in every month. I have a new water softener. Whats a good water heater for iron in the water? My plumber is a city boy and never dealt with the hard water/ smell problem.
> Any suggestions.


Install an Iron Filter on the outlet side of the softener, then you should be able to use any water heater, provided you replace the the standard anode rod with a magnesium one, or get a tankless water heater.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Install an Iron Filter on the outlet side of the softener, then you should be able to use any water heater, provided you replace the the standard anode rod with a magnesium one, or get a tankless water heater.


Thanks I'll follow that advice. No tankless heater for me, wife and two daughters are my finicky customers. If that didn't crank out the hot water like a 50 gal gas heater, I wouldn't hear the end of it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Thanks I'll follow that advice. No tankless heater for me, wife and two daughters are my finicky customers. If that didn't crank out the hot water like a 50 gal gas heater, I wouldn't hear the end of it.


I installed a tankless at my sisters house, she can do laundry and have two showers going at the same time, she never runs out of hot water. The trick is sizing it right and installing it right, and it will reduce you gas bill by at least a third.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> I installed a tankless at my sisters house, she can do laundry and have two showers going at the same time, she never runs out of hot water. The trick is sizing it right and installing it right, and it will reduce you gas bill by at least a third.


After hearing that, I will look into it. I did install one for a customer 6 or 7 years ago. A Bradford electric, and they weren't thrilled with it. That kind of put me off on them. I've got a new furnace going in this May, on a trade with my HVAC guy, that would be the time to look at the gas tankless.
I do some trades with the subs I work with, but not my plumber. When he works on his house, its always Mexicans. Wonder what will happen when the Mexicans start doing plumbing. I better hurry up and learn some Spanish.:laughing:
Thanks


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

silvertree said:


> After hearing that, I will look into it. I did install one for a customer 6 or 7 years ago. A Bradford electric, and they weren't thrilled with it. That kind of put me off on them. I've got a new furnace going in this May, on a trade with my HVAC guy, that would be the time to look at the gas tankless.
> I do some trades with the subs I work with, but not my plumber. When he works on his house, its always Mexicans. Wonder what will happen when the Mexicans start doing plumbing. I better hurry up and learn some Spanish.:laughing:
> Thanks


This is what I installed for my sister, I will be installing the same one in my house when my heater goes.

I need a shed built, but Minnesota is to far to travel to trade labor for it.


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mexicans Plumbing*

It's to late!!! they are plumbing here in Indiana. 22 illegal ones and I know of 3 mexicans with plumbing license. One is very good at what he does but little on the slow side. So I counted 25 Mexican Plumbers.


----------

